# Britney Spears gone wibble?



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

*Has Britney gone wibble or is she attention seeking?*​
Attention seeking2844.44%Mad as a kettle of chips3555.56%


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

What the fuck is that all about then?

Going Hare Krishna for a day then putting a wig on and going to rehab, for 6 hours, before leaving again.

Attention seeking or gone wibble?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

When she wears that blond wig she looks just like Britney Spears so she gets my wibble vote.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Totally hatstand [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

loic said:


> Totally hatstand [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


On the verge of wibble, undies on head, and first pencil in.
Cry for help, seeing as she's doing it all publicly.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

She is as mad as a bag of spanners


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anna Nicole Smith syndrome. Will end in tears.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

....or death! :?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Who gives flying f***?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> Who gives flying f***?


AGREED :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She will get over it I'm sure


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I've got my bid in ...

http://www.buybritneyshair.com/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd still do her.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Nutty - record co are going to drop her too it seems....... :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> ....or death! :?


We live in hope.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

AidenL said:


> Nutty - record co are going to drop her too it seems....... :?


Please see my previous post.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

She's been in and out of rehab recently more times than my left leg when i'm doing the Hokey Kokey....


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

She's got a new album due hasn't she? Publicity...that's all. Silly moo!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What does "mad as a kettle of chips" mean?

Don't you mean "nuttier than squirell shit"?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> What the fuck is that all about then?
> 
> Going Hare Krishna for a day then putting a wig on and going to rehab, for 6 hours, before leaving again.
> 
> Attention seeking or gone wibble?


She was the product of some smart marketers when she was a teen. Apparently they're all gone now. So what's left is what's been underneath all along: poor breeding, overall stupidity, no couth, and no voice. She's aging poorly while her arch teen enemy (Xtina) gets better and better. The rise and fall of Britney Spears...I think it's funny...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I'd still do her.


I think you've gone wibble.  :roll:


----------

